# Keyboard mod?



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

I have searched this forum and googled but found nothing. I often need to use either my pda or notebook pc in situations with limited lighting. I am wondering if anyone has every modified a keyboard to help with this? I know that some IBM notebooks have a built in led above the screen to help with this. What I was thinking was either to put fluorescent letters on the keys or even put an led in each key. Maybe the last idea is a bit exotic and overkill but I am hoping to stimulate some conversation to get creative.


----------



## taco74 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think they have key boards like that you can buy now.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/pcmods/8cbc/


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Google is your friend
http://www.google.com.au/search?cli...n&q=backlit+keyboard&meta=&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I have seen some of those..that is what inspired me  I am looking to find a way to mod a keyboard that I already have - my notebook and my jornada 720, a pda with a keyboard built into it.


----------

